# Angry Wet Muppets



## Aisliyna

I walked in to find these two, drenched, sitting on their rope perch. Went to get the camera to take a picture but apparently they are self conscious about how they look when they're wet because I got told off..

Which was even funnier...


----------



## kcladyz

so adorable they looked a little typsy for some reason lol


----------



## Trimath

I love the stop for a quick preening--- then back to squawking at you, lol!


----------



## aluz

Haha, I guess they wanted some post bath time privacy! 
Those "warning" moves remind me of my lovebird Sindel, she does that when I change her food and water, only her beak opens up and she hisses almost like a snake. I'm only glad she just threatens and doesn't actually lunge at my hands.


----------



## Aisliyna

kcladyz said:


> so adorable they looked a little typsy for some reason lol


Hah, yes they do look a bit tipsy 



Trimath said:


> I love the stop for a quick preening--- then back to squawking at you, lol!


It's hard to take them seriously when they stop for a sweet cuddle in the middle of their threat display lol



aluz said:


> Haha, I guess they wanted some post bath time privacy!
> Those "warning" moves remind me of my lovebird Sindel, she does that when I change her food and water, only her beak opens up and she hisses almost like a snake. I'm only glad she just threatens and doesn't actually lunge at my hands.


It's funny that Lovebirds do it too. I guess Sindel doesn't like her stuff messed with! Kree always does it when the camera gets too near for his liking. Arra usually only does it when I accidently disturb her sleep and she hisses too. I'd hate to think what it would be like if they actually used those beaks! But it's all for show.


----------



## Budget baby

HA, they look so adorable so scruffy and yucky and trying to be all grown up and tough. Thanks for sharing Allie.:budge:


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a great video! Thanks for sharing it, Allie.*


----------



## Spiriit

Those are some seriously cute birds!


----------



## pmiaria

I think your video is too funny. I especially like the "3D" close-ups: they're all like "Stay away, I'm warning you! I'm a big scary birddddddd!!!" Then they go back to being cute and cuddly with all that preening and kissing...
You just got to love conures!


----------



## sheeshshe

so b ig and bad and scary! LOL. awww. they're cute. Tamale does that lungy thing too, but no hissing. but he doesn't do it quite like the conures are doing. that was a funny display. my friend had a sun once, and it did that move and would bite hard if you didn't listen!


----------



## Aisliyna

Pretty boy said:


> HA, they look so adorable so scruffy and yucky and trying to be all grown up and tough. Thanks for sharing Allie.:budge:


Yep they always look like they've been rolling in the mud after a bath. Which is ironic LOL Thanks for looking Cathy 



FaeryBee said:


> *What a great video! Thanks for sharing it, Allie.*


Thanks Deb! 



Spiriit said:


> Those are some seriously cute birds!


They seem to think so, they're very spoiled and naughty 



pmiaria said:


> I think your video is too funny. I especially like the "3D" close-ups: they're all like "Stay away, I'm warning you! I'm a big scary birddddddd!!!" Then they go back to being cute and cuddly with all that preening and kissing...
> You just got to love conures!


I know, they're such silly creatures. Too much personality in one package 



sheeshshe said:


> so b ig and bad and scary! LOL. awww. they're cute. Tamale does that lungy thing too, but no hissing. but he doesn't do it quite like the conures are doing. that was a funny display. my friend had a sun once, and it did that move and would bite hard if you didn't listen!


Oh no! haha Suns can be pretty stubborn but at least your friend's bird gave a warning first! They often put on this display when they're wet, I think they know they can't fly and it makes them defensive but I don't see how anyone could be scared of that face


----------



## kspudz

Haha, they really don't like the camera, do they?


----------



## AnimalKaperz

In the first part of the video, it cracked me up hugely that they moved ever so s-l-o-w-l-y! Like they had been into something they should not have! :laughing:

Very funny! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Aisliyna

I'm glad you guys liked it! It gave me a good laugh too  I love my fuzzy goofballs


----------

